# 176 visa after 1st july 2012 occupation removed from SOL ??



## smin (Sep 24, 2011)

I applied for both VIC and WA state sponsorship and
have got state sponsorship from WA for Business Analyst on 8th Jan, 
but ideally i would like to go to Victoria and waiting for it before lodging 176 visa to diac.

So my cut off date is 7th Apr 2012 before my WA state sponsorship expires in the event i dont get it from Victoria.

Here is my problem, i learnt from a different thread that , Business analyst are of high risk being not their on the next sol july 2012.

Will i go for priority 5 ,even if i apply before july 1st since its 176 state sponsorship ?

If the occupation is removed from the sol and if its available occupation on the WA state migration plan list, will i still get transferred to priority 5 ?

What is the best plan for me ..do i wait another month or so for victoria or apply now to beat the deadline ?

if i were to apply for diac on 15th March will i have enough time and be able to make it on time before 1st july?

What are the average time lines for 176 high risk country these days ?
:juggle:


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

I think any state sponsorship application will always have a higher priority than an independent one. If you have one my opinion would be wise to just file 176 rather than wait for Vic which is what i hear Is very strict.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

smin said:


> I applied for both VIC and WA state sponsorship and
> have got state sponsorship from WA for Business Analyst on 8th Jan,
> but ideally i would like to go to Victoria and waiting for it before lodging 176 visa to diac.
> 
> ...


According to history, 176 SS is immune from the SOL changes, which means you will still be priority 3 even if BA is removed from SOL2012. So don't worry about it. People in 175 are the ones in danger.


176 SS processing time is 4 Weeks max, if high-risk it takes a couple of months after you get a CO (depends case by case)


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,
How did u find out that ur occupation will be removed post july 2012....if ther is any link kindly mail it.....



smin said:


> I applied for both VIC and WA state sponsorship and
> have got state sponsorship from WA for Business Analyst on 8th Jan,
> but ideally i would like to go to Victoria and waiting for it before lodging 176 visa to diac.
> 
> ...


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

smin said:


> I applied for both VIC and WA state sponsorship and
> have got state sponsorship from WA for Business Analyst on 8th Jan,
> but ideally i would like to go to Victoria and waiting for it before lodging 176 visa to diac.
> 
> ...


Looking at the speed at which people applying for 176 are getting the visa (I applied for the same) if you apply right now you might positively have the visa in your hands by mid April...

You can be in Oz by July so don't worry about SOL changes... I think WA is good for BA... check seek.com.au

Moreover, VIC is strict and I think there might be an issue if they come to know you already have WA sponsorship... Even WA might be angry... They might raise a question that if you did not want to go there then why did you apply in the first place...

So take a call and file asap...


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

JBY said:


> According to history, 176 SS is immune from the SOL changes, which means you will still be priority 3 even if BA is removed from SOL2012. So don't worry about it. People in 175 are the ones in danger.
> 
> 
> 176 SS processing time is 4 Weeks max, if high-risk it takes a couple of months after you get a CO (depends case by case)


Hi JBY, 
I have to say I disagree with your opinion on 176... that it "is immune from the SOL changes"... if you look at the skillselect details on the official website, it clearly says 175/176 are impacted. Which means that whether you are 175/176, in case you have not received your Visa by 01-july-2012, you are at risk to be pushed down to priority 5 if your occupation is taken off the list. 

But the only positive for 176 at this moment as compared to 175 is that the turnaround times are relatively faster. So there is a good chance of getting the grant by 01-july. If you apply now for 175 however, the process will surely not be over by 01-july.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*Sol1 & 2*



bangalg said:


> Hi JBY,
> I have to say I disagree with your opinion on 176... that it "is immune from the SOL changes"... if you look at the skillselect details on the official website, it clearly says 175/176 are impacted. Which means that whether you are 175/176, in case you have not received your Visa by 01-july-2012, you are at risk to be pushed down to priority 5 if your occupation is taken off the list.
> 
> But the only positive for 176 at this moment as compared to 175 is that the turnaround times are relatively faster. So there is a good chance of getting the grant by 01-july. If you apply now for 175 however, the process will surely not be over by 01-july.


176 has two priority group, State Sponsor (PG-3) & Family (PG-4)
SOL has a couple of list: schedule 1 (For PG-4) and 1 & 2 (for PG-3) - 

so i believe specific SS (PG-3) will remain out of danger, unless your occupation is taken out by State before you get your CO - which might be highly unlikely - as allocation is less than 4-weeks.

***************************************************************
Applicants must have a nominated occupation which is on the SOL applicable to their circumstances at the time they apply:

•the current SOL (schedule 1) – applies to all new GSM applications, including applicants eligible for transitional arrangements if they prefer to use it.
See: Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 1 ( 86KB PDF file)
•the State and Territory SOL (schedule 1 and 2) – relevant only for GSM applicants who are nominated by a State or Territory government agency under a State Migration Plan.
See: Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 1 and 2 (201KB PDF file)
**********************************


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,
I think there is a correction in what you are saying....
all the applications lodged on or before jul-2012 will not be affected by skill select, it is not depending on the visa reciept as you have mentioned...

so the cahages will only affect people who have lodge their application after jul 2012.

Am i right?




bangalg said:


> Hi JBY,
> I have to say I disagree with your opinion on 176... that it "is immune from the SOL changes"... if you look at the skillselect details on the official website, it clearly says 175/176 are impacted. Which means that whether you are 175/176, in case you have not received your Visa by 01-july-2012, you are at risk to be pushed down to priority 5 if your occupation is taken off the list.
> 
> But the only positive for 176 at this moment as compared to 175 is that the turnaround times are relatively faster. So there is a good chance of getting the grant by 01-july. If you apply now for 175 however, the process will surely not be over by 01-july.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

rnmanjunath said:


> Hi,
> I think there is a correction in what you are saying....
> all the applications lodged on or before jul-2012 will not be affected by skill select, it is not depending on the visa reciept as you have mentioned...
> 
> ...


Hi Manjunath,
I am happy to correct myself if it means that we can apply on say 15th June for 175 and we are covered under old rules and unaffected by new chambers like eoi and changes to sol.
In that case we don't need to be that concerned. However there are a couple of threads here that say the contrary.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi Manjunath,
> I am happy to correct myself if it means that we can apply on say 15th June for 175 and we are covered under old rules and unaffected by new chambers like eoi and changes to sol.
> In that case we don't need to be that concerned. However there are a couple of threads here that say the contrary.


What Manjunath was saying is Skill select will not apply if you have already filed your application before Jul. However if your application is of type 175 and your occupation is no more there in SOL 2012, you face the risk of falling into Priority 5. 

Also note that 176 is immune to this, hence no change in priority, whatever happens once you managed to file your application before jul.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, rgogada. But really, I don't find that opinion is an unanimous one. I read elsewhere that if you have lodged your application by july, it does not matter if your occupation goes off list after july. Please see this link:

General Skilled Migration - the future - Page 12


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Thanks, rgogada. But really, I don't find that opinion is an unanimous one. I read elsewhere that if you have lodged your application by july, it does not matter if your occupation goes off list after july. Please see this link:
> 
> General Skilled Migration - the future - Page 12


Ok you need to differentiate between Skillselect "new rules' system and the SOL flagged list. YEs if you apply before jul2012 and ur occupation remands in SOL , u'll be processed under OLD system. The risk is having ur occupation removed from SOL even if you applied before jul 2012. The skillselect is irrelevant in this issue, so don't get confused by it, what's relevant is the "priority processing level" . 

This is further confirmed by the link you provided from poms, said by George who is one of the most respected immigration agents in Australia "*For people planning to lodge their application now, it's possible that although an application might be validly lodged you might lose priority status if the occupation is downgraded during processing "*

This is not based on simply "opinion" , a lot of us ,rgogda myself included did a lot of research on this topic before starting this whole 175 flagged list scare in this forum. What we found is based on actual facts and events that happened in the past with a lot of applicants. 

But again, no one can tell you this is 100% what will happen, no lawyer or person, Australia can decide otherwise based on their polices that change very quickly. In the end it is your decision to make.

Hope this helps, and i advise that you look up further for the threads that discuss this topic in detail


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

rgogada said:


> What Manjunath was saying is Skill select will not apply if you have already filed your application before Jul. However if your application is of type 175 and your occupation is no more there in SOL 2012, you face the risk of falling into Priority 5.
> 
> Also note that 176 is immune to this, hence no change in priority, whatever happens once you managed to file your application before jul.


rgogada and Manjunath- I totally agree with the first point reg. 175. I also do now understand that SOL changes will have nothing to do with 176 once you have got the state sponsorship- even if that occupation is off that state's SMP list after you get your Sponsorship.

However, there seems to be one note of 'warning' that 176 applicants will need to bear in mind. As a blanket policy, all visa applications (whatever category) lodged before july 1 will be processed as per the priority processing in effect at the time the processing of that application is going on. Which means that no application is immune to priority processing list. Although it is unlikely that state sponsorship category will suddenly slip to no.5. So if your 176 application is in process on 01-july, you are exposed to that risk.


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Whatever decision you make. The only thing I would say is please do not abuse the system. Applying for two seperate SS means that you are theoritically lying on both the applications regarding the commitment to the state. This also means that you applied to a state where you will not go and have robbed some candidate of their position who really wants to move to WA. I just hope that Australia doesn't turn into another US. Thank god I got my PR already.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

giri26 said:


> Whatever decision you make. The only thing I would say is please do not abuse the system. Applying for two seperate SS means that you are theoritically lying on both the applications regarding the commitment to the state. This also means that you applied to a state where you will not go and have robbed some candidate of their position who really wants to move to WA. I just hope that Australia doesn't turn into another US. Thank god I got my PR already.


Well, I completely disagree with you. Unless the State specifically instructs you not to apply for sponsorship with another State, what's to prevent people from doing so? If there were such rules, then there would be ways the government would keep from having people do this.

You may be able to "rob" someone else of a spot if the assignments had no expiration dates, but that is simply not the case. These cases have expiration dates for a reason and I'm sure this is one of them - so that other people can have an opportunity if the sponsorship is not used up.

The real problem is when people _accept_ living in the State and then claim excuses and move somewhere else - well now that's definitely taking someone else's spot as once a visa is handed out, there is not turning back.

I'm also curious what you mean by "I hope Australia doesn't turn into another US" - do you believe there is migration fraud? Because if there is, believe me when I tell you that any country that offers good prospects are almost always the targets of migration fraud. So yes, you can expect Australia to be at that same level.


PS: If someone receives acceptance from two States, he/she can always write to the State they choose not to live in and kindly decline the acceptance.


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Well, I completely disagree with you. Unless the State specifically instructs you not to apply for sponsorship with another State, what's to prevent people from doing so? If there were such rules, then there would be ways the government would keep from having people do this.
> 
> You may be able to "rob" someone else of a spot if the assignments had no expiration dates, but that is simply not the case. These cases have expiration dates for a reason and I'm sure this is one of them - so that other people can have an opportunity if the sponsorship is not used up.
> 
> ...


The main thing is when you apply for sponsorship to a particular state you sign a commitment form stating that you will live there for at least 2 years. When you apply for two states at a time, that means that you are effectively lying on one of the application as you have no intentions of moving there but you are just saying yes to get the visa faster.

The second thing is I know that there are certain state application forms which explicitly ask you "Do you have any pending application with another state?", if you say yes they dont even allow you to proceed further. If you say no then you are lying. Why would a state not allow you to apply to them when you already have a pending application with another state? Because you would not able to comit to them, simple. You comit to stay in a state, thats the reason they sponsor you. I dont see a difference whether you apply for two states and dont to one or apply for one state and give excuses and move out. Both are same. Just by you saying you wouldn't want to move there isn't going to open that job for someone else to apply.


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Well, I completely disagree with you. Unless the State specifically instructs you not to apply for sponsorship with another State, what's to prevent people from doing so? If there were such rules, then there would be ways the government would keep from having people do this.
> 
> You may be able to "rob" someone else of a spot if the assignments had no expiration dates, but that is simply not the case. These cases have expiration dates for a reason and I'm sure this is one of them - so that other people can have an opportunity if the sponsorship is not used up.
> 
> ...


To answer your first question, I am positive that certain state application form (VIC I guess) asks you if you have another application pending with another state. If you answer yes, they dont allow you to proceed. So yes States dont encourage multiple applications all in the same time.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

giri26 said:


> The main thing is when you apply for sponsorship to a particular state you sign a commitment form stating that you will live there for at least 2 years. When you apply for two states at a time, that means that you are effectively lying on one of the application as you have no intentions of moving there but you are just saying yes to get the visa faster.


Absolutely, you are claiming you would live there for two years if you get the Visa. That's what I did with Victoria, I signed that statement because it was my belief that I can live there for two years. You can't live in the State for two years if you don't have a visa. At least that's how I understand it.



> The second thing is I know that there are certain state application forms which explicitly ask you "Do you have any pending application with another state?", if you say yes they dont even allow you to proceed further. If you say no then you are lying.
> Why would a state not allow you to apply to them when you already have a pending application with another state? Because you would not able to comit to them, simple. You comit to stay in a state, thats the reason they sponsor you. I dont see a difference whether you apply for two states and dont to one or apply for one state and give excuses and move out. Both are same. Just by you saying you wouldn't want to move there isn't going to open that job for someone else to apply.


Well, when I applied to Victoria, I told the truth. I had not applied to any other State. Later, I heard that Victoria is very picky with who it grants SS to. So I applied to SA later on. I'm sorry, but I still don't see a problem with that. It's like applying to different Universities and writing different essays to each university stating why "X University is best for your field of study" or why do you think this type of program is best for you. At the end of the day, you can only choose one University.

The underlying issue is that you can only accept one and reject the other. Has nothing to do with lying or fraud. Like I said before, the problem is when you accept the offer even though your intent is *wanting* to move to a different State straight off the bat. That would have never been my intention. If I would have gotten rejected from VIC, I would have definitely lived in SA. (And no, SA doesn't ask you if you applied somewhere else).


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

I understand where you are coming from with the universities. You pay for your education in the case of the university and you can decide not to go there. The states sponsor you ahead of others because they think that you will work and help their economy. I guess we both have different take on the matter and it is better to leave it at that. Anyways best of luck on your application. 

But I will stay to my point, it is highly unethical as you have already signed a commitment to a different state and when you are signing the same for a different state you are not true to that state or you have not been true to the state you signed for earlier.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

giri26 said:


> I understand where you are coming from with the universities. You pay for your education in the case of the university and you can decide not to go there. The states sponsor you ahead of others because they think that you will work and help their economy. I guess we both have different take on the matter and it is better to leave it at that. Anyways best of luck on your application.
> 
> But I will stay to my point, it is highly unethical as you have already signed a commitment to a different state and when you are signing the same for a different state you are not true to that state or you have not been true to the state you signed for earlier.


Yes, but the University receives the payment once you *accept* the offer. It's all a money making tactic - whether that of the State's or the University's.

Money at the point of application is besides the issue. If it really mattered to them at that time, they would charge you a high fee right there and then.

The thing is that once you get the approval, you have to "accept it" by giving your transaction number and then they can literally claim you with DIAC and count it as part of their quota. 

Also, there are many cases of people who apply for sponsorship without having the required IELTS, enough points, even an assessment etc, but hoping to achieve this later. In my opinion, they are not being unethical but hopeful. 

For this reason, I honestly don't think the States count who they *allow* a sponsorship to, but who actually accepts it. I could be wrong, (and allow to be corrected) but this seems to be the most logical to me. 

I still stand by my original statement that the unethical would be accepting, going through the whole process with DIAC and then denying to live in that State after .

But I guess we can agree to disagree - I also wish you the best in your application.


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Forum,,

When i checked with some migration consultants, they said that though the occupation is removed from the SOL in 2012, in case if we file for 175 visa before July 2012 and a TRN has been given for our application, then the new changes will not be affected for the application.

It will be processed as per the rules that were in force at the time of application.

Note: this is the opinion i got from the immigration processing consultancies. But i see many 
threads expressing a contrary opinion to this.

Does any one have contacted DIAC on this what exactly is going to happen for already lodged applications in case if the occupation is removed from SOL in 2012.

Regards


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Forum,,
> 
> When i checked with some migration consultants, they said that though the occupation is removed from the SOL in 2012, in case if we file for 175 visa before July 2012 and a TRN has been given for our application, then the new changes will not be affected for the application.
> 
> ...


I did, and this was their response


Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

Unfortunately we are unable to predict what the future Ministerial Direction policy will be at this stage.

There may be transitional arrangments in place for those who may be affected by the future Ministerial Direction for priority processing but once again I am unable to give you any details as such.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

auzee_bujji said:


> I did, and this was their response
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> ...


Ok. That's useful. But will that make you go for 175 or 176?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Ok. That's useful. But will that make you go for 175 or 176?


Both , already 175 filed online, and waiting for VIC SS to file 176 by paper.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Rgogada and JBY- you guys have been great on this thread- clearing the doubts of so many with your insightful, well-researched views. At least you've got me on track!

Certainly, the best hope is 176. For me (Business Analyst), VIC and WA are the only States open. I don't think WA would be a good bet in terms of job prospects. Hence, I will be applying for VIC SS. But VIC has not been too generous of late and it takes a long time to get a response. I may be losing precious time if I wait for VIC. So I plan to go in for 175 online right away (waiting for IELTS TRF). Parallelly, I will apply for VIC and try my luck. In case VIC approves my SS, then I will think of going in for 176 paper application- but that will be at least a month down the line. Please let me know what you think.

Is this idea of 175 paper/ 176 online really legal? Is there a risk of DIAC shooting down both when they discover about the simultaneous applications?


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Is this idea of 175 paper/ 176 online really legal? Is there a risk of DIAC shooting down both when they discover about the simultaneous applications?


absolutely legal.



bangalg said:


> So I plan to go in for 175 online right away (waiting for IELTS TRF). Parallelly, I will apply for VIC and try my luck. In case VIC approves my SS, then I will think of going in for 176 paper application- but that will be at least a month down the line. Please let me know what you think.


If I were you, I do not file 175 at all. you can wait un till you get VIC SS (end of April) and then file 176 online. But my suggestion would be apply for WA SS and file for 176 right away. This way you get your visa and even be in OZ by end of april. I have sent personal messages to very experienced expats on this forum, who are also business analysts (likes of Maddy) and chosen perth as a destination. All of them were saying getting a job is no big deal. 

176 is NOT like H1B. You try hard and try honest to fulfill your commitment to the state, for a reasonable period. Beyond that it is your choice.


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Certainly, the best hope is 176. For me (Business Analyst), VIC and WA are the only States open. I don't think WA would be a good bet in terms of job prospects.


I think there is a few big mining co. In WA which i think should offer quite a number of BA type jobs.


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

This is what it says in the official website...

What happens if I lodge a visa before 1 July 2012?

If you lodged a visa application prior to 1 July 2012, it will be processed according to the priority processing direction in effect at the time your visa application is processed.

You can also submit an EOI in SkillSelect. This would allow employers and state or territory governments to view your details which may increase the chances of obtaining a skilled visa.

SkillSelect

so i believe if u manage to lodge ur application before jul1 then your are immune to any changes....and ur application will be processed with the now existing rule....


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

rnmanjunath said:


> This is what it says in the official website...
> 
> What happens if I lodge a visa before 1 July 2012?
> 
> ...


You answered question in the highlighted one

If you lodged a visa application prior to 1 July 2012, *it will be processed according to the priority processing direction in effect at the time* your visa application is processed.

so your application is in but priority processing is of paramount importance.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

rgogada said:


> absolutely legal.
> 
> If I were you, I do not file 175 at all. you can wait un till you get VIC SS (end of April) and then file 176 online. But my suggestion would be apply for WA SS and file for 176 right away. This way you get your visa and even be in OZ by end of april. I have sent personal messages to very experienced expats on this forum, who are also business analysts (likes of Maddy) and chosen perth as a destination. All of them were saying getting a job is no big deal.
> 
> 176 is NOT like H1B. You try hard and try honest to fulfill your commitment to the state, for a reasonable period. Beyond that it is your choice.


Hi rgogada, thanks for the information. From whAt I heard, Perth is good for rep type of business analysts. I am into IT projects specialising in insurance domain. Do you think Perth is good for any kind of business analysts?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

giri26 said:


> Whatever decision you make. The only thing I would say is please do not abuse the system. Applying for two seperate SS means that you are theoritically lying on both the applications regarding the commitment to the state. This also means that you applied to a state where you will not go and have robbed some candidate of their position who really wants to move to WA. I just hope that Australia doesn't turn into another US. Thank god I got my PR already.


The state only counts you when you actually Accept the sponsorship and use it for DIAC. if you receive it and keep it for yourself, they don't count it in their quota. So no harm in applying in many places, its not cheating.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

JBY said:


> The state only counts you when you actually Accept the sponsorship and use it for DIAC. if you receive it and keep it for yourself, they don't count it in their quota. So no harm in applying in many places, its not cheating.


That is not correct. The state development authority is responsible for managing the quota. So as soon as you accept the offer you book a place in the system and get a reference number. 
Please do not provide incorrect information. The spots cant be carried from a year to another. So if a state (theoretically) 500 places and only 320 actually take that up and apply to DIAC only, the state looses the other 180 for good. The only state which never was fussed about that is NSW. Since over 40% of immigrants end there anyway. 

Strongal. I understand where you coming from. However if you got two places might be the moral thing to do is to cancel one of them ASAP. 
I know I got a big thank you from WA as soon as I cancelled for not holding a spot which could be used by someone.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi rgogada, thanks for the information. From whAt I heard, Perth is good for rep type of business analysts. I am into IT projects specialising in insurance domain. Do you think Perth is good for any kind of business analysts?


I don't know, but don't let that influence your decision. I would still suggest you to go WA SS & 176 route and be in OZ by end of April, while others are still crossing their fingers and praying. Just think about the worst case scenario and make a plan for that. Its a no brainer. 

May be its just me. I hate nightmares.


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

guys,

could anyone give the details of the procedure of 176 online application once we start it....

and after applying what we should do?

regards
manjunath


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

This thread is helpful.

I applied for NSW and VIC last week. I am yet another person with the 175 vs 176 dilemma. Will be watching this thread.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

All I can say is that 176 is being processed quite fast. Got mine approved in 2 months.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

naoto said:


> That is not correct. The state development authority is responsible for managing the quota. So as soon as you accept the offer you book a place in the system and get a reference number.
> Please do not provide incorrect information. The spots cant be carried from a year to another. So if a state (theoretically) 500 places and only 320 actually take that up and apply to DIAC only, the state looses the other 180 for good. The only state which never was fussed about that is NSW. Since over 40% of immigrants end there anyway.
> 
> Strongal. I understand where you coming from. However if you got two places might be the moral thing to do is to cancel one of them ASAP.
> I know I got a big thank you from WA as soon as I cancelled for not holding a spot which could be used by someone.


Hi Naoto, you simply reconfirmed exactly what i said 
u = "So as soon as you accept the offer you book a place in the system" i = "State only counts when you accept the state sponsorship" . 

So where's the incorrect info here ? As i said if you receive it but don't accept the sponsorship, it doesn't' count, simple. Because ur not providing the state with ur TRN so they can't really book u in their system with DIAC.


----------

